# Windshield/.back window question



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Getting ready to have the windshield and back window installed on my 69. On a car that's NOT painted black. Does any portion of the windshield or back window channel get blacked out to prevent the body color from being visible through the glass after its installed? Thank you


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

No. Its all body color. Bottom of windshield is upper dash color/satin black.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok thank you!


----------



## Ghostpilot (May 30, 2017)

greenjudge69 said:


> Getting ready to have the windshield and back window installed on my 69. On a car that's NOT painted black. Does any portion of the windshield or back window channel get blacked out to prevent the body color from being visible through the glass after its installed? Thank you





greenjudge69 said:


> Ok thank you!




















greenjudge69 said:


> Ok thank you!


Body color, it won’t show once the window is installed


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great. Thank you. Beautiful car


----------

